# Iron club head speed



## CraigRobertson (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi everyone. I’m a bit lost and looking for advice or suggestions for what seems and odd situation. 
My driver swing speed is usually between 95-100, but my 7 iron is about 70, often less. It’s a big gap and I’ve lost loads of distance with my irons but driving is good as ever. I can’t figure why there’s such a drop off in speed. Driver is stiff shaft, irons are regular shaft - I doubt that the difference though as it used to be fine.
Any ideas 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 20, 2020)

Iron speed for 'regular' average or whatever you want to call it is around 80 MPH

90mph is about where a fast swing would start
and
70 is considered to be about where a slow swing is

For me my once 95 MPH is now around 65-70 for me age and injury have become  very big factors particularly in the last 5 years.

Mr driver speed when last measured was 108 but the iron speed was around the 70 mark. Driver design and shafts are very much a large part of the reason that driver speed is still good.


----------



## IainP (Nov 20, 2020)

Not sure how old these are but came across this recently :

For men on the PGA Tour, the average driver swing speed is 112 mph, while the average 5-iron swing speed is 94 mph. The average driver swing speed for women on the LPGA Tour is 94 mph, while the average 5-iron swing speed is 79 mph. In both cases, the 5-iron swing speed is 84 percent of the driver swing speed.

I seem the be the other way around, when practising I can step my iron speed up, but can't really move the needle on the driver.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 20, 2020)

I think the typical 6 iron is about 85% of driver speed, so the OP's numbers look a bit light for the iron. I would start by looking at club weight. Do the irons have heavy old shafts that he can't really move fast enough? These days a lot of players, amateur and pro, use lighter weight shafts, often around 90-100g in the irons, which are a lot easier to get back to the ball with speed than the 130g TT DGs, for example. The flex is probably not really as important, and a stiff driver shaft is still probably relatively light, often in the 60 gram range.


----------



## CraigRobertson (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks for the posts folks. Iron shafts are True Temper Dynalite 90 (cobra irons). I’m 47, fit, flexible and I don’t think I’ve lost any strength. Maybe trying too hard to swing faster is having the opposite effect??


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 20, 2020)

CraigRobertson said:



			Thanks for the posts folks. Iron shafts are True Temper Dynalite 90 (cobra irons). I’m 47, fit, flexible and I don’t think I’ve lost any strength. Maybe trying too hard to swing faster is having the opposite effect??
		
Click to expand...

Usual score?


----------



## CraigRobertson (Nov 20, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Usual score?
		
Click to expand...

Break 90. Lapsed HC 17.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 20, 2020)

Practice getting it in the hole then rather than worrying about numbers......just like BdC!


----------



## CraigRobertson (Nov 21, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Practice getting it in the hole then rather than worrying about numbers......just like BdC!
		
Click to expand...

Hitting 5 iron where I used to hit an 8 isn’t helping me “get it in the hole”. I’m trying to get back to a normal iron swing speed range, not fast or exceptionally fast, so nothing like BdC. Thanks anyway.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 21, 2020)

If you are trying to hit it hard you may be leaving the club head behind in your transition.
If the club head dosnt catch up by impact you will lose speed.
Do you push the ball a lot or what’s your shot shape.?
Might just be you have self diagnosed and got it a bit wrong.
You wouldn’t be the first!!
Try hitting your 7 iron 150yds by trying different things except swinging faster.
Leaving the head behind can make you steep at impact this puts a lot of spin on the ball and big divots.
A lesson and different pair of eyes will see the problem, and be well worth it.
It will give you something to work on.


----------



## CraigRobertson (Nov 21, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			If you are trying to hit it hard you may be leaving the club head behind in your transition.
If the club head dosnt catch up by impact you will lose speed.
Do you push the ball a lot or what’s your shot shape.?
Might just be you have self diagnosed and got it a bit wrong.
You wouldn’t be the first!!
Try hitting your 7 iron 150yds by trying different things except swinging faster.
Leaving the head behind can make you steep at impact this puts a lot of spin on the ball and big divots.
A lesson and different pair of eyes will see the problem, and be well worth it.
It will give you something to work on.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks clubchamp98, I think a fresh pair of eyes (lesson) will be the answer as you’ve suggested. I’m doing something with irons that I’m not with a driver - might be really obvious to a pro 🤞👍👍


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 21, 2020)

CraigRobertson said:



			Thanks for the posts folks. Iron shafts are True Temper Dynalite 90 (cobra irons). I’m 47, fit, flexible and I don’t think I’ve lost any strength. Maybe trying too hard to swing faster is having the opposite effect??
		
Click to expand...

 Contrary to Ethan sometimes a much lighter shaft can just result in a lot higher shot and not extra distance. At my last iron fitting it was recommended I stay with a heavier shaft. My personal preference used to be Dynamic Gold SL which in todays terms is something like an XP115.

It vey depends on your swing and how you load the shaft. May be worth trying some different shafts out.


----------



## Ssshank (Nov 21, 2020)

CraigRobertson said:



			Hi everyone. I’m a bit lost and looking for advice or suggestions for what seems and odd situation.
My driver swing speed is usually between 95-100, but my 7 iron is about 70, often less. It’s a big gap and I’ve lost loads of distance with my irons but driving is good as ever. I can’t figure why there’s such a drop off in speed. Driver is stiff shaft, irons are regular shaft - I doubt that the difference though as it used to be fine.
Any ideas 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Do you tend to swing full out with your driver? If that's your upper limit then it probably isn't miles off as when swinging with a short iron you are looking for control over distance.

For example, my playing swing is around 110 but I can max out at low 120s but very rarely do I swing that fast.

average 7 iron is around 89 ss, so from my max it looks like a considerable gap but again I'm not swinging full out normaly.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 21, 2020)

Have you changed your grips recently?


----------



## CraigRobertson (Nov 21, 2020)

Ssshank said:



			Do you tend to swing full out with your driver? If that's your upper limit then it probably isn't miles off as when swinging with a short iron you are looking for control over distance.

For example, my playing swing is around 110 but I can max out at low 120s but very rarely do I swing that fast.

average 7 iron is around 89 ss, so from my max it looks like a considerable gap but again I'm not swinging full out normaly.
		
Click to expand...

100 with driver is going after it, but so is 70 with a 7 iron! An easy swing with a 7 is currently 55-60. The reasons it bothers me is that I used to be over 150 with a 7 with what felt like much less effort.


----------



## CraigRobertson (Nov 21, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Have you changed your grips recently?
		
Click to expand...

No, they’re in good condition though?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			This is probably the reason.
If you're not doing any weight/speed training, you will already be getting weaker and slower without realising.
		
Click to expand...

Yes happens to us all.
Technology can help but only so much.


----------



## CraigRobertson (Nov 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			This is probably the reason.
If you're not doing any weight/speed training, you will already be getting weaker and slower without realising.
		
Click to expand...

Could be, I’ve always done weights and still do though - squating as much as ever. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ssshank (Nov 21, 2020)

CraigRobertson said:



			100 with driver is going after it, but so is 70 with a 7 iron! An easy swing with a 7 is currently 55-60. The reasons it bothers me is that I used to be over 150 with a 7 with what felt like much less effort.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that is odd. What system did you use to track your SS?

Have you not had lessons for a while? 

Depending on how your swing speed was measured your speed may not be down but the reduction in distance could be due to ingraining poor movements i.e swinging too much down and left with an open face.

Too many variables really, as someone has said a fresh pair of eyes sounds like a good idea.

Also, I don't agree with the poster regarding your age as a factor as you wouldn't be swinging 100mph with driver if that was the case.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 21, 2020)

55 to 60 with 7i? Thats like a practice swish, what are you measuring with?


----------



## CraigRobertson (Nov 22, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			55 to 60 with 7i? Thats like a practice swish, what are you measuring with?
		
Click to expand...

An Optishot 2, it’s pretty consistent with the Top Tracer at the driving range. I think I must be hitting instead of swinging -too much trying/tension - need a lesson.


----------



## Dibby (Nov 26, 2020)

CraigRobertson said:



			Could be, I’ve always done weights and still do though - squating as much as ever. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Whilst squatting is great and I wouldn't encourage anyone to stop doing it, moving a big weight slowly doesn't correlate to swingspeed (moving a small object quickly) in golf - I wish it did, I'd be up there with Bryson! 
How far can you throw things or jump? Any decline in this area would correlate more to loss of power generation causing loss of distance in golf. If no decline it's more likely to be something technical in the swing as others have mentioned.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			If you are trying to hit it hard you may be leaving the club head behind in your transition.
If the club head dosnt catch up by impact you will lose speed.
Do you push the ball a lot or what’s your shot shape.?
Might just be you have self diagnosed and got it a bit wrong.
You wouldn’t be the first!!
Try hitting your 7 iron 150yds by trying different things except swinging faster.
Leaving the head behind can make you steep at impact this puts a lot of spin on the ball and big divots.
A lesson and different pair of eyes will see the problem, and be well worth it.
It will give you something to work on.
		
Click to expand...

I too have been struggling with distance of such as my 7i - being out-distanced by 15-20yds by many.  My Pro pointed out a correction I had to make with my stance (hands were too far back).  That pointed out I twigged that what I was doing meant that I was accelerating the clubhead 'past' my hands (it probably wasn't but that's how it feels) - so as I got into the 'strike-zone' I was losing the legs-hips-arms-hands connectivity I had built up in the backswing - that being poor as well due to the hand position at address - resulting in a weak and poor strike - and poor distance.

By simply adjusting my address position by pushing hands further forward - I am getting much better connectivity in the back swing and a more coherent downswing - with much better connectivity being maintained through the strike - with clubhead catching up with hands rather than getting to the ball before them.

Well that's what it feels like.

And then came lockdown - so still not sure if what I 'twigged' is real or imagined.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I too have been struggling with distance of such as my 7i - being out-distanced by 15-20yds by many.  My Pro pointed out a correction I had to make with my stance (hands were too far back).  That pointed out I twigged that what I was doing meant that I was accelerating the clubhead 'past' my hands (it probably wasn't but that's how it feels) - so as I got into the 'strike-zone' I was losing the legs-hips-arms-hands connectivity I had built up in the backswing - that being poor as well due to the hand position at address - resulting in a weak and poor strike - and poor distance.

By simply adjusting my address position by pushing hands further forward - I am getting much better connectivity in the back swing and a more coherent downswing - with much better connectivity being maintained through the strike - with clubhead catching up with hands rather than getting to the ball before them.

Well that's what it feels like.

And then came lockdown - so still not sure if what I 'twigged' is real or imagined.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have early extension.
This loses you clubhead speed and gives you the feeling your clubhead is past the ball.
You should not have full extension until slightly after impact.
Some very good you tube vids on this.
It’s very hard to see without a recording of your swing .


----------



## Ssshank (Nov 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I too have been struggling with distance of such as my 7i - being out-distanced by 15-20yds by many.  My Pro pointed out a correction I had to make with my stance (hands were too far back).  That pointed out I twigged that what I was doing meant that I was accelerating the clubhead 'past' my hands (it probably wasn't but that's how it feels) - so as I got into the 'strike-zone' I was losing the legs-hips-arms-hands connectivity I had built up in the backswing - that being poor as well due to the hand position at address - resulting in a weak and poor strike - and poor distance.

By simply adjusting my address position by pushing hands further forward - I am getting much better connectivity in the back swing and a more coherent downswing - with much better connectivity being maintained through the strike - with clubhead catching up with hands rather than getting to the ball before them.

Well that's what it feels like.

And then came lockdown - so still not sure if what I 'twigged' is real or imagined.
		
Click to expand...

Other than that it may just be that you were throwing the club too early.

If my ball striking ever goes off I always concentrate on throwing the club as late as possible to the target, this gets me more open and with proper shaft lean at impact.

The beauty of this is that even if my address is off this feeling will still give me good impact conditions. Then I can tweak my aim based on what shot I'm producing on the range.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			This is probably the reason.
If you're not doing any weight/speed training, you will already be getting weaker and slower without realising.
		
Click to expand...

I think maybe technique rather than strength. Shouldn't have lost much at 47yrs.
You are describing my situation. My best swings -used to hit 150 with 9 iron on a still day.
Now it's a 6 iron.  But I am  late seventies.
The swing speeds you have described are capable of being increased with better techniques. A good Pro should do it.


----------

